# List your top 5 favorite bands/artists



## mrartillery (Apr 6, 2010)

I know this has kind of been touched on in the past but i didnt want to bump a old thread and I was just curious as to what kind of music people on here listen to. I myself love music, a great passion of mine, also love the music discussions, they always seem to make interesting conversation.

That being said, everyone feel free to list your top 5 favorite bands/artists (in order) of all time, and we'll see what we come up with. :huh:

Mine: 


*Metallica*
*Led Zeppelin*
*Slayer*
*Pantera*
* Guns N' Roses*
I guess I'm a rocker, what can i say! :rock:


----------



## USACelt (Apr 6, 2010)

In no particular order

1) Black Sabbath-with Ozzie
2) Beach Boys
3) Lynrd Skynrd
4) Chieftains
5) Gaelic Storm

Yes, I have a very eclectic taste in music
It was very hard to choose just 5


----------



## KingCanada (Apr 6, 2010)

Hate to say this, but life with out flashlights would be WAY easier than life without music!

1. AC/DC
2. LED ZEPPELIN
3. SLIPKNOT
4. TAYLOR SWIFT (Yes, I love Taylor Swift, AND her music!)
5. POP EVIL


----------



## AMRaider (Apr 6, 2010)

Plenty more out there I like; these are just off the top of my head...

In no particular order:

1. Weezer
2. The Pillows
3. John Williams
4. Beethoven
5. Pachelbel


----------



## m16a (Apr 6, 2010)

Atreyu, Skillet, Thousand Foot Krutch, Muse, Paramore, Saosin (I had to add the sixth.. lol)

Yes, I like Paramore. Got a problem with that? :nana:


Since someone earlier than me in the thread likes Taylor Swift, I guess that means I'm off the hook for liking Paramore...


----------



## nbp (Apr 6, 2010)

Man, just five? I'll just put some of my faves, in no order, and it'll probably be more than five...but def not the complete list. 

Aerosmith
Stevie Ray Vaughan (best guitarist ever, don't even argue)
The Doors
Shinedown (seen these guys live like 3 times, awesome!)
Crossfade
Audioslave
The Beatles
Blue October
Creed
Death Cab for Cutie (when I'm feeling mellow)
Linkin Park 
Paramore (I'm with you m16 )
Queen
The Rolling Stones
30 Seconds to Mars
Muse

Yeah, definitely a rock/alternative/some indie fan. I'll go with almost any rock though. Some old, some new, some hard, some soft. If it's rock, I'm game. Except Van Halen. And Jet. (Sorry Aussie friends). For some reason, I just don't feel them. And NO NO NO NO NO NO COUNTRY!!!!


----------



## Radio (Apr 6, 2010)

WARNING! Not for the faint of heart! :devil:

Watching these videos may result in the need for intense Therapy. :sick2:

Rammstein
Monster Magnet
Tool
Rage Against The Machine
Nine Inch Nails
Soundgarden


----------



## Black Rose (Apr 6, 2010)

Thin Lizzy
Scorpions
Rammstein
Pink Floyd
Enya


And some others just because....

Ladytron
Depeche Mode
Black Sabbath
Rainbow (with Dio)
Iron Maiden
Blue Öyster Cult
Blackfoot
Sammy Hagar
Theory of a Deadman
The Smiths


----------



## Chauncey Gardner (Apr 6, 2010)

No particular order:

The Doors
Pink Floyd
AC/DC (the classic stuff not the newer junk)
The Rolling Stones
Roxy Music

Five bands is not nearly enough & we seem to have a lot of classic rock fans on CPF.:thumbsup:


----------



## DimeRazorback (Apr 7, 2010)

Tough!

Pantera
Scar Symmetry
Opeth
Ozzy Osbourne
Arch Enemy


----------



## dandism (Apr 7, 2010)

The Killers
Weezer
The Vincent Black Shadow
Muse
Shiny Toy Guns


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Apr 7, 2010)

The Beatles (mostly their pre Sargeant Pepper stuff)
The Carpenters
Simon & Garfunkel
Abba
Barry Manilow

Bits & pieces of lots of other artists including Pet Shop Boys, Laura Branigan, Huey Lewis and the News, even some stuff from Cher.


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Apr 7, 2010)

Top Five:

Aretha Franklin
Frank Sinatra
Marshall Tucker
Temptations
The Who

Honorable Mentions:

BB King
Rolling Stones
Charlie Daniels Band

Rock Bottom / Dead Last:

Carly Simon
The Monkeys
The Dixie Chicks


----------



## gswitter (Apr 7, 2010)

Backstreet Boys
New Kids On The Block
*NSYNC
Menudo
Jonas Brothers


----------



## Beamhead (Apr 7, 2010)

Led Zeppelin
Pink Floyd
Jethro Tull
Yes
Stones


----------



## Federal LG (Apr 7, 2010)

Black Sabbath (with Ozzy or Dio... they both rock!)
Pantera
Metallica
Iced Earth
Bob Marley (reggae roots!)


:twothumbs

But I also like Tool, Diamond Head, Gamma Ray, Sepultura, AC/DC and Lynyrd Skynyrd...


----------



## LuxLuthor (Apr 7, 2010)

I couldn't even begin to narrow it to less than ten. In no particular order:


*Supertramp*
*U2*
*Rammstein*
*Springsteen
*
*NIN*
*Led Zeppelin*
*Emmylou Harris*
*Beach Boys
*
* Pink Floyd*
*Who*
*Velvet Underground
*
*Beatles (including also solo member careers)*
*Johnny Cash*
*Patty Griffin*
*Fleetwood Mac (including Stevie Nicks solo)*
*Simon and/or Garfunkle*


----------



## 737mech (Apr 7, 2010)

Kinda in order but not really, and I am with Lux Luthor on this one. No way I could narrow it down to five.

SLAYER
Tool
Led Zeppelin
pre black album Metallica
Misfits
Beatles
Minor Threat
Black Flag
Pantera
Pink Floyd
Black Sabbath
Stevie Ray Vaughn
Jimi Hendrix
Heart


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 7, 2010)

More or less in order...

Anthrax
Raven (the NWOBHM band, not Raven Symoan or however the F you spell her name)
Metallica
Slayer
Kraftwerk


I also rather thorougly enjoy listening to the following bands (not in any particular order):

Exciter
Pink Floyd
Billy Squier
AC/DC
Dio
Iron Maiden
Blue Öyster Cult
Pantera
Megadeth
Scorpions
Led Zeppelin
Judas Priest
Prong
The Cars
Van Halen (the earlier material anyway)
Green Jellÿ
R.E.M.
Def Leppard
E.L.O.


----------



## headophile (Apr 7, 2010)

i really wanted to follow the op's rule but like some of the guys, i can't. in no particular order:

tool
john petrucci (including dream theater and liquid tension experiment)
extreme
eric johnson
counting crows
alisha's attic
bill evans quintet
soundgarden
coheed and cambria
foo fighters
the mars volta
at the drive in
the postal service
rage against the machine
the beatles
dave matthews band


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Apr 7, 2010)

In no order, because I can't make up my mind:

Pink Floyd
Roisin Murphy
Genesis ( Mostly with Peter Gabriel rather than without)
Portishead
Frank Zappa and the Mothers of Invention.


Hippy-prog-electro??? Mish mash.


----------



## rfnv (Apr 7, 2010)

Dire Straits
Billy Cobham
Bob Marley
Rage Against The Machine


----------



## Flying Turtle (Apr 7, 2010)

Beatles
Dylan
Jethro Tull
Simon and Garfunkel
Cream


----------



## RAGE CAGE (Apr 7, 2010)

Bill Monroe
CAKE...especially sheep go to heaven-goats go to hell
Ween....especially Transdermal Celebration and p*ss up a rope
Trainwreck
Tenacious D
The Foo Fighters
Natalie Merchant/Sarah Mclaughlan/Sade/Imogean Heap


----------



## bobisculous (Apr 7, 2010)

Dream Theater
Liquid Tension Experiment
Porcupine Tree
CAKE
Joe Satriani


----------



## tdurand (Apr 7, 2010)

bobisculous said:


> Dream Theater
> Liquid Tension Experiment
> Porcupine Tree
> CAKE



Now we're talking. The above rock! :rock:

I'd have to add Tool and Opeth


----------



## mudman cj (Apr 7, 2010)

Medeski Martin & Wood
G. Love & Special Sauce
Kula Shaker
Ben Harper
Phish

Led Zeppelin
Yes
Pink Floyd
Son Volt
Weezer
Ween
The Flaming Lips
Bob Marley
Mahavishnu Orchestra
Peter Tosh
311
The Raconteurs
Cake
Cornershop
Red Hot Chili Peppers
Frank Zappa
Beck


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Apr 7, 2010)

RAGE CAGE said:


> Bill Monroe



Rage, seeing this I was stunned, like a duck hit on the head. I can't believe there's another living soul who appreciates Bill Monroe, the king of the yodel. (Or, is this a different Bill Monroe, in which case, thanks to you, I will now probably have to request a new screen name?)


----------



## RAGE CAGE (Apr 7, 2010)

Dances with Flashlight said:


> Rage, seeing this I was stunned, like a duck hit on the head. I can't believe there's another living soul who appreciates Bill Monroe, the king of the yodel. (Or, is this a different Bill Monroe, in which case, thanks to you, I will now probably have to request a new screen name?)


 
lol........I like old bluegrass-went to festivals all over OH, KY, etc.
Bill Monroe- one of the godfathers of Bluegrass- old school.
Blue Moon of Kentucky, I'm workin on a Building- classics.
I also like Ralph Stanley, Ricky Skaggs and Allison Kraus.
Oh- and PEAK flashlights too :twothumbs
Is it possible to request a new screen name- I might look into it if it is
thanks.


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Apr 7, 2010)

RAGE CAGE said:


> Is it possible to request a new screen name- I might look into it if it is.



As I understand it (from an old post I dimly recall) there must be a good and sufficient reason. I wonder if embarrassment is sufficient.


----------



## nbp (Apr 7, 2010)

I would love to see something like "Yodeler" under your handle!! 

Maybe one of our esteemed mods or admins can help you with that...


----------



## mrartillery (Apr 7, 2010)

737, glad to see another Slayer fan! :thumbsup: :rock:

Glad to see all the rockers on here as well. Yeah it was hard for me to narrow my list down but those are my absolute favorites. My ipod is littered with all kinds of different bands and I love them all! Lux, I've got to give a shout out to you for the Johnny Cash, he is without a shadow of a doubt my favorite solo artist of all time! The man was a genius when it came to creating a style and sound that was all his own, the world lost a true pioneer when he passed!


----------



## strinq (Apr 7, 2010)

1. Joe Satriani
2. Jars of Clay
3. Metallica
4. Sarah Mchachlan 
5. Jay Chou


----------



## saabgoblin (Apr 7, 2010)

Railroad Earth
The Allman Brothers
The Grateful Dead Mostly Live Recordings
Brian Ferry/Roxy Music
I could choose any one of the following to include in the top five but I can't exclude any either so here you go:
David Bowie/Neil Young/Rolling Stones/Pink Floyd/Beatles/Old Clapton+Cream+Blind Faith/Hendrix/Dave Mason+Traffic

I'll tip my hat to: 
Led Zeppelin
Shriekback
Steely Dan
Gordon Lightfoot
Skynyrd
Old Molly Hatchet
Old Rem
Marshall Tucker
Talking Heads
Eurythmics
Zappa
Miles Davis
Thelonious Monk
Eric Burden and the Animals
B-52's
Devo
Old Chicago
Mozart
and last but not least,
Richard Thompson/Fairport Convention/Sandy Denny

This could go on forever so I'll stop there.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Apr 7, 2010)

Lots of great bands here. It would be an interesting poll, but not sure how many items can be listed or voted for.

Regarding changing your name if sufficiently embarassed, that would have to happen if anyone listed BeeGees.


----------



## 3000k (Apr 7, 2010)

Stevie Ray Vaughan
Chuck Berry
Lynyrd Skynyrd
Volbeat
The Lucky Cupids


----------



## Lite_me (Apr 7, 2010)

Having sunk close to 10k in my sound system in the 80's, I feel compelled to reveal my list.

Pink Floyd
Supertramp
Led Zeppelin 
Dire Straits
Beatles
Steve Miller Band
Poco
REO Speedwagon
Kraftwerk
Styx

I'll stop at 10 or I'll make it to 20. 

The Doors
The Stones
ZZ Top
CCR
The Who
Eagles
Talking Heads
Steppenwolf
The Cars
and Rickie Lee Jones - her debut album (only) was da bomb. 

oops... couldn't stop. 

..while I'm correcting my sp..
how could I forget..
The Little River Band


----------



## kramer5150 (Apr 8, 2010)

In no particular order... For your viewing pleasure

1) *Any incarnation of John Petrucci*...
Liquid Tension Experiment

Solo

Dreamtheater + Octivarium Orchestra
As a father of an autistic 7 year old boy, this tune hits me squarely in the heart every time I hear it.

2)* Pre-1990 Metallica*, after that Nothing Else Mattered..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WEL6_SuQCu8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wLBpLz5ELPI

3) *Steve Morse*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=76svWOj8B04
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yIu7UA-823Y

4) *Paul Gilbert*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ligr9aMFcQ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fu28kxsp7i8

5) *Junior Brown*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VRMNeoaosQw
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=16qsYreBJZE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2FRfh0FIcjc

6)* Brian Setzer Orchestra*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U2AWc0jsfLM
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XOabXKpDfmk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ggN-HKq3FG8

Oops thats 6


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Apr 8, 2010)

LuxLuthor said:


> Regarding changing your name if sufficiently embarassed, that would have to happen if anyone listed BeeGees.



:thumbsup:


----------



## Hightower (Apr 8, 2010)

Lite_me said:


> and Ricky Lee Jones - her debut album (only) was da bomb.


 
+1 What a wonderful voice

Regards


Michael


----------



## mvyrmnd (Apr 8, 2010)

I can't really separate a top 5, but my top list would be:

Beardfish
Cacophony
Delain
DGM
Dream Theater
Dredg
Explorers Club
Fuel
Glass Hammer
John Petrucci
Jordan Rudess
Liquid Tension Experiment
Lacuna Coil
Masterplan
Metallica
Nick Cave & The Bad Seeds
Nightwish
Oceansize
Pink Floyd
Porcupine Tree
Rush
Silverchair
Spock's Beard
Symphony X
Twilight Guardians
Within Temptation
Wolfmother

So far Kramer5150's my closest match


----------



## signal 13 (Apr 8, 2010)

Surprised nobody's mentioned them, but my favorite band is:

CHEVELLE :rock:

followed by: 

Blink 182
Fallout Boy
DMB
Breaking Benjamin

I'm only naming bands I've seen live and they've all rocked my face off!!!


----------



## CDP930 (Apr 8, 2010)

Tough.....

JOHNNY CASH!!
Pantera
Bigwig
Fenix TX
Rancid
The Transplant
Hatebreed
David Allen Coe

Ill stop there, this question isnt fair


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Apr 8, 2010)

gswitter said:


> Backstreet Boys
> New Kids On The Block
> *NSYNC
> Menudo
> Jonas Brothers



I knew it-your a teenage girl aren't you?????

That's why you ordered the pink titanium SST-90 with the purple trits.LOL.JK.


----------



## MSaxatilus (Apr 8, 2010)

*



*

*CLUTCH*
Kyuss
Rage Against the Machine
Black Sabbath (Ozzy Sabbath)
AC/DC
SRV



MSax


----------



## makapuu (Apr 8, 2010)

Deep Purple 
The Who
Creedence Clearwater Revival
Judas Priest
Pat Kelley (Jazz Guitarist that can freakin play - First 3 albums are nuts)
Genesis
Grand Funk Railroad (One of the most explosive live acts ever)
Santana
Pink Floyd
Steely Dan
The Rolling Stones
Led Zeppelin
UFO
Black Sabbath
Foghat


----------



## nbp (Apr 8, 2010)

ANDREAS FERRARI said:


> I knew it-your a teenage girl aren't you?????



_^Said about gswitter's list. _


I kind of thought the same thing.  That list is a *LITTLE *different from most of the lists here....:tinfoil:

Although I always did like that Bye, Bye, Bye song.....


----------



## MarNav1 (Apr 8, 2010)

Changes alot but I'll give one...........
And Rage Cage, you may appreciate The Isaacs Live in Norway.


----------



## KeyGrip (Apr 8, 2010)

In no particular order:

A Wilhelm Scream
Streetlight Manifesto/BOTAR
Flogging Molly
The Weakerthans
Ramblin' Jack Elliot
...
NoFX
Rise Against
The Old 97s
Mischief Brew
The World/Inferno Friendship Society
Slim Cessna's Auto Club
Tom Waits
Dead Kennedys
Bad Religion


----------



## CDP930 (Apr 8, 2010)

PUNKS NOT DEAD!!!! :rock:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 8, 2010)

Lite_me said:


> ...
> Kraftwerk...



YES!!! Somebody else who loves Kraftwerk!!!



:rock:




I knew I couldn't have been the only one who liked them!!! :twothumbs


----------



## flashfan (Apr 8, 2010)

Imelda May


----------



## gswitter (Apr 8, 2010)

ANDREAS FERRARI said:


> I knew it-your a teenage girl aren't you?????


You can't deny the appeal of their pop sensibilities. Plus, they're all so dreamy. :kiss:



> That's why you ordered the pink titanium SST-90 with the purple trits.LOL.JK.


Throbbing red, actually.


----------



## Black Rose (Apr 9, 2010)

kramer5150 said:


> In no particular order... For your viewing pleasure
> 
> 1) *Any incarnation of John Petrucci*...
> Dreamtheater + Octivarium Orchestra
> As a father of an autistic 7 year old boy, this tune hits me squarely in the heart every time I hear it.


I've never heard that song before (only ever seem to hear Pull me Under).

Solitary Shell is amazing.


----------



## bobisculous (Apr 9, 2010)

Black Rose said:


> I've never heard that song before (only ever seem to hear Pull me Under).
> 
> Solitary Shell is amazing.



You should listen to more of that album, SCORE. With the orchestra playing along, that was one hell of an performance.


----------



## Brigadier (Apr 9, 2010)

Journey - especially pre-Escape
Rush
Kansas
Alabama
Triumph - the other Canadian power trio
Survivor
Queensryche - up thru Empire. Operation Mindcrime is brilliant.
Petra


----------



## CobraMan (Apr 9, 2010)

Rush
Pink Floyd
AC-DC
Led Zeppelin
Iron Maiden

Well - my top 5 for today. So many others, listed above + more, but sadly not much in the way of newer bands to speak of.

Cheers,
Tim


----------



## was.lost.but.now.found (Apr 9, 2010)

signal 13 said:


> Surprised nobody's mentioned them, but my favorite band is:
> 
> CHEVELLE :rock:
> 
> ...


 
Nice list!!



Warning, I have varied, eclectic, and WIDE taste.

No order:


311
The Urge
Nirvana
Smashing Pumpkins
Alanis Morissette
DMB
Matchbox 20
Ben Folds (Five)
Sheryl Crow
Beastie Boys 
Mighty Mighty Bosstones
New Radicals
BareNaked Ladies
Blink 182
K's Choice
All American Rejects
Counting Crows
Seven Mary Three
Hootie and the Blowfish
Switchfoot
SSPU
Five For Fighting
Taylor Swift
Tim Mcgraw
Kenny Chesney
Craig Morgan
Alan Jackson
Sugarland
Toby Keith

:twothumbs


----------



## Black Rose (Apr 10, 2010)

was.lost.but.now.found said:


> Warning, I have varied, eclectic, and WIDE taste.


So do I and I think it's better that way.

I remember years ago (early 90s) when I picked up my weekly stash of CDs I walked up to the counter, plunked down a Thin Lizzy japanese import CD, a Gary Moore blues CD, a Scorpions CD, and an Enya CD.

The sales lady made a comment like "You have an interesting taste in music".

I told her that by listening to various types of music, I never got tired of any particular genre. "That makes sense".

My iPod playlist would drive a record executive over the edge


----------



## geepondy (Apr 10, 2010)

Shoot, no mention of Devo.

There should be a thread for the top five rock videos and then maybe "Whip It" might make it.


----------



## Barbarian (Apr 10, 2010)

Frank Sinatra
Ukulele Orchestra of Great Britain
Tchaikovsky 
The Manhattan Transfer
Van Halen

This is in honor of my avatar (Tuco).
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pLgJ7pk0X-s&playnext_from=TL&videos=fdf2Pl6vifg


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Apr 10, 2010)

Barbarian said:


> Frank Sinatra
> Ukulele Orchestra of Great Britain
> Tchaikovsky
> The Manhattan Transfer
> Van Halen



Wow, I forgot about Manhattan Transfer. They were good.


----------



## carrot (Apr 10, 2010)

Rather than actually thinking about it, I'll just list my top 15 from Last.FM

AC/DC
Reel Big Fish
Ramones
The Faint
Captain Jack
Nightwish
They Might Be Giants
Buzzcocks
The Who
Darude
Guns N Roses
Cascada
Ra Ra Riot
Daft Punk
Blondie


----------



## Barbarian (Apr 10, 2010)

PhotonWrangler said:


> Wow, I forgot about Manhattan Transfer. They were good.


 
They're still kicking, but they are near the end.

http://tmtfanclub.com/bio.html


----------



## LuxLuthor (Apr 10, 2010)

bobisculous said:


> You should listen to more of that album, SCORE. With the orchestra playing along, that was one hell of an performance.



I forgot DT from my list. I tried to enjoy that version you mention several times, but there is a horrible off tune set of strings playing backup that is not just subtle, and which pulls my attention away from the music and ruins the whole experience. It's unforgiveable that they didn't do instrument tuning before starting.


----------



## kramer5150 (Apr 10, 2010)

LuxLuthor said:


> I forgot DT from my list. I tried to enjoy that version you mention several times, but there is a horrible off tune set of strings playing backup that is not just subtle, and which pulls my attention away from the music and ruins the whole experience. It's unforgiveable that they didn't do instrument tuning before starting.



youre not the only one... Score is almost un-listenable IMHO. Portnoys snare tones sound really thin and artificial. Compared to the Budokan and live scenes from new york recordings.

Yes the alternate tuned strings are like nails on a chalkboard for me too.


----------



## chmsam (Apr 12, 2010)

1. Frank Zappa
2. Richard Thompson
3. Dave Alvin
4. Lennon/McCartney (the earlier stuff)
5. Joey Ramone

Also:
John Coltrane
Miles Davis
Jeff Beck (new album comes out 4/13)
Colorblind James band
Los Straightjackets
the Ventures
the Bobby Fuller Four
Doug Sahm
Thelonius Monk
Charles Mingus
Taj Mahal
Townes Van Zandt
Johnny Cash
Billie Holiday
The Rolling Stones (especially the early stuff)
Fleetwood Mac (but only the Peter Green or Jeremy Spencer stuff)
Toots & The Maytals
Brian Wilson
Sinatra from the 50's and early 60's
McCoy Tyner
T Bone Burnett
John Prine
Bob Wills
Bill Frisell
Buck Owens
Dwight Yoakam
Peter Case
X
Los Lobos
The Flaming Groovies
The Paladins
Living Colour
Soul Asylum
Jimmy Cliff
Wynton Marsalis (the classical stuff as much as the jazz)
The Rev. Horton Heat
Junior Brown
Little Richard
Chuck Berry
Jerry Lee Lewis
Uncle Tupelo
Dusty Springfield
New Math
Elvis Costello
the thinner, younger Elvis
Wes Montgomery
Earl Hooker
John Lee Hooker
Elmore James
Mountain
Paul Butterfield Blues Band
The Yardbirds
ZZ Top
Jorma Kaukonen
The Clash
The Jam
The Byrds
Leo Kottke



How come nobody mentioned James Brown!?!
or Les Paul!?!
or Willie Nelson!?!

and worst of all no one has yet mentioned Hank Williams!!!


----------



## LEDninja (Apr 12, 2010)

Linda Scott,
Toni Tennille,
Karen Carpenter,
Jann Arden,
Diana Krall.


----------



## mudman cj (Apr 12, 2010)

chmsam - nice list! :thumbsup: 
+1 for Jeff Beck. I love his older stuff!


----------



## RAGE CAGE (Apr 12, 2010)

MarNav1 said:


> Changes alot but I'll give one...........
> And Rage Cage, you may appreciate The Isaacs Live in Norway.


 You were right- top notch!
I checked out some of the artists mentioned in this thread- some real gems that I have never heard of and really enjoyed- THe Isaacs, Dream Theatre, Liquid Tension Experiment- they all have some AMAZING work that it was a pleasure to listen to. This was a great thread!:twothumbs


----------



## Databyter (Apr 12, 2010)

Wow, hard to chose because my taste is so wide.

I really want to narrow it down to 5 bands for each style. 

And, do they have to be bands? How bout composers or solo artists heh.

But for purposes of the Thread.

Pick any 5

http://members.cox.net/databyter/My%20MP3%27s.txt

Most of this I like, some I just encoded for friends and kept a copy to check out. Every once in a while I go through and cull out the crap but it's mostly good tunes in here, at least for me.

95% of those are encoded at 320 KBPS (minimum compression - maximum quality for MP3 files).

I'm actually always looking and listening for recommendations for good music, I'm going to be looking through this thread a bit closer when I get a chance to see if I can find some samples of good stuff I'm not familiar with.


----------



## mrartillery (Apr 12, 2010)

Databyter, couldn't help but noticing the Chris Isaak in your list. :thumbsup: He's one of the artists that most people would never assume that i would like but I do! He has a very unique style and sound that's unmistakable, not to mention he has made some excellent songs! Glad to see someone put him on their list


----------



## Databyter (Apr 12, 2010)

mrartillery said:


> Databyter, couldn't help but noticing the Chris Isaak in your list. :thumbsup: He's one of the artists that most people would never assume that i would like but I do! He has a very unique style and sound that's unmistakable, not to mention he has made some excellent songs! Glad to see someone put him on their list


Yea, I was watching some movie, and "wicked Game" came on (in the movie soundtrack).

I thought it was an "oldie" from way back due to the style but I looked up the soundtrack info and found Chris Isaak. I didn't realize he was a mainstream guy for a while, I must have been out of town that week, heh, but I listen to him now.

We actually share alot of bands, When I was trying to pick just 5 My list was looking alot like yours, but, it was just too hard.

Now 500 I can do.


----------



## bullfrog (Apr 12, 2010)

*Metallica*
*Opeth*
*Tool*
*Sublime
*
* Alice in Chains*

Others that are pretty close:

Dark Tranquility
Amorphis
In Flames
Loreena McKennet
Blues Traveler
Pink Floyd
Pantera


----------



## Tempest UK (Apr 13, 2010)

bullfrog said:


> *Alice in Chains*



Phew, I was wondering if anyone would mention Alice. Well, bullfrog wins the thread :thumbsup:

My top five, but only No. 1 is a firm fixture, the others aren't in any particular order:

1. Alice in Chains
2. Megadeth
3. Metallica
4. Jerry Cantrell
5. Mad Season

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## aurum (Apr 24, 2010)

1. Beatles
2. Simon&Garfunkel
3. CCR
4. The Kinks
5. Smokie 
6. hermans Hermits... 

favorite songs:
The Move - tonight
Hermans Hermits - Sunshine Girl
Hermans Hermits - No milk today
Beatles - help
Beachboys - Surf in USA
Simon&Garfunkel - El Condor pasa
Simon&Garfunkel - Cecilia
Simon&Garfunkel - Mrs. Robinson
Ohio Express - Yummy Yummy Yummy
Olivia Newton John - Banks of the Ohio
Patrick Hernandez - Born To Be Alive
Barcley James Harvest - Live is for living
Albert Hamond - Down by the river
CCR - Lodi
Budgie - Young Girl
Status Quo - The Wanderer 
Status Quo - Paper Plane
The Kinks - Death of a clown
Bonney M - Rivers of Babylon


----------



## Riddick (Apr 24, 2010)

Bob Dylan (the undisputed greatest American songwriter)

Dropkick Murphys

Grateful Dead

Jimmy Buffett

The Beatles

Green Day

The Rolling Stones


honorable mentions

U2
Rancid
The Band
Neil Young
REM
The Who
Johnny Cash 
Tom Petty & The Heartbreakers

And the band I used to work for 35 yrs ago The New Riders of the Purple Sage


----------



## kaichu dento (Apr 24, 2010)

Jimi Hendrix
Doors
Steve Vai
Moody Blues
Yes
Rush
Steely Dan
Southern All Stars


Oops, I went over!


----------



## 22hornet (May 2, 2010)

at the risk of standing alone :candle:

Randy Newman
Johnny Cash
George Gershwin
Lady Gaga
Rolling Stones


----------



## Radiophile (May 2, 2010)

ZZ Top
SRV
Aerosmith
Queen
Zeppelin

I'll listen to anything from Vladimir Horowitz to Flatt and Scruggs as long as it's good.


----------



## whitehusky (Apr 1, 2011)

1. Pearl Jam
2. Alice in Chains
3. Metallica
4. GnR
5. Godsmack


----------



## angelofwar (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm a bug music fan, so it'll be hard...but, who get's listened to the most...

1) Bruce Springsteen
2) Steve Earle
3) Alabama
4) Johnny Cash
5) Elton John

Although these guys may not get listened to AS MUCH, I still hold these artist in high regard as far as musical/vocal/instrument talent go...

Slash/Axl Rose
Jeff Beck
Micheal Jackson
Rod Stewart
Metallica


----------



## AnotherADDiction (Apr 1, 2011)

Wow, a large variety and heavier than I would have guessed. I can not limit myself to 5. I like everything from classical to jazz. So long there is talent. I have not seen any mention of:
*Tower of Power* - chock full of talent (probably one of the best drummers I feel)


----------



## ypsifly (Apr 2, 2011)

The Grateful Dead.

As far as I'm concerned that's enough music for five bands.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Apr 2, 2011)

I can't be the only one who loves Supertramp. I wonder who has the most CD's, and/or vinyl. Last count, I have 9, 614 CD's, 1338 vinyl, and about 90K mp3's


----------



## jedirock (Apr 2, 2011)

I'm a bit more of an electronic, hard rock and indie guy. Top 5 would be Daft Punk, LCD Soundsystem, Broken Social Scene, System of a Down, and Soundgarden.


----------



## delta80 (Aug 11, 2014)

In order:

- Green Day
- Foo Fighters
- Nirvana
- Muse
- Gun's N Roses


----------

